# ECF Game 5: Heat @ Bulls (5/26 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Thursday, May 26, 2011 | 8:30 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## UD40

I expect this to be a lot like game 4. Both teams will see double digit leads, only for it to be a nail biter. The Bulls don't want their season to end, and we don't want to keep this series going longer than it has to. I expect fireworks in this one.


----------



## ChrisRichards

The Bulls will lead the Heat after the 1st quarter, and will probably have a 3-5 pt lead at halftime.

Heat will make it close in the 2nd half. That's what I expect. Chicago @ home will be tough tonight.

However, if Wade finally figures out the Bulls D, we will close them out tonight.


----------



## Ben

I wouldn't be surprised if we won, but I don't expect it to happen.


----------



## sknydave

Just don't want Wade to press the issue. He is at his best when he takes what's given.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice sized crowd outside the AAA to watch the game tonight on the big mesh screen

http://twitpic.com/52xl09


----------



## UD40

LETS GO HEAT!

:cheers:


----------



## UD40

Who would win in a dirbbling contest: Noah or Magloire?

Answer: Anyone who loves comedy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice J by Lebron


----------



## Ben

Managed to stay awake, let's close this out!


----------



## UD40

Clear path, no?


----------



## UD40

Bosh Spice with the two.


----------



## UD40

Nice block by Joel.


----------



## UD40

12-2 run. Which means the Bulls are due for a 15-0 run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is a lot like the beginning of game 1. Bulls are scoring on 2nd chance points and Miami off of Bulls turnovers.


----------



## Ben

Love this start.


----------



## sknydave

I like what I see. Anytime the Heat can get out and run their chances of winning are pretty damn high


----------



## Rather Unique

UD40 said:


> 12-2 run. Which means the Bulls are due for a 15-0 run.


yup. watch it come when that scrub Taj Gibson comes in.


----------



## UD40

We need to try to land a big shot soon. Even the announcers are saying the place is dead. Lets get 'em early.


----------



## UD40

Games 4 & 5: Deng > Rose


----------



## Wade2Bosh

and1 by Joel!

Did that just happen? :laugh:


----------



## UD40

Joel showing off that smooth offense he's known for...


----------



## ChrisRichards

ROFL JOEL!!!!!!!!!!

AND 1 haha


----------



## Ben

Joel!

WTF?!


----------



## UD40

How is that a foul?


----------



## Rather Unique

Damn it that turnover just woke the crowd back up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Where was the foul there?


----------



## UD40

You think if we give Bibby a white Kings jersey, he'll play like he used to? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Careless turnover by Lebron followed by a missed, wide open 3 by Bibby and the game turns just like that.


----------



## ChrisRichards

UD40 said:


> You think if we give Bibby a white Kings jersey, he'll play like he used to? :whoknows:


i'd accept the hawks version even. where has his 3pt shot gone. damn.... he's wide open and cant make them


----------



## Wade2Bosh

16 points in the paint for the Bulls. 16 of their 18.


----------



## UD40

ChrisRichards said:


> i'd accept the hawks version even. where has his 3pt shot gone. damn.... he's wide open and cant make them


*WAIT!* Let's go with the Kings uni (hear me out!) Cwebb works for NBA TV now, right? Well, we give Cwebb one and let him do exclusive sideline feeds from the Heat bench for NBA TV. In his delusional state, Bibby will see the Kings gear (and Cwebb), and think he went went back in time and he'll play like it! How can it NOT work!?

:yep:


----------



## UD40

Deng doesn't care for a USB drive I see, he prefers FLOPpy disks.


----------



## UD40

HUGE three by Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, tough 3 by Lebron

25-21 after 1

Only down 4 after the Bulls big push. Game of runs (series of runs)


----------



## ChrisRichards

wow lebron. just wow. 

his outside shot has improved so much since he played for the Cavs, and it has improved since the regular season too. 

LeClutch. that 3pt shot has been saving the Heat since the Celtics series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD draws another charge


----------



## UD40

UD. Love him.


----------



## UD40

That James fella is something else.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, Lebron. The degree of difficulty on these shots are off the charts.


----------



## Rather Unique

jesus. Lebron's J is water so far.


----------



## ChrisRichards

Lbj Lbj Lbj


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron2Miller

Sick pass


----------



## UD40

Bron to Miller. Gorgeous play.


----------



## ChrisRichards

funny how excited TNT announcers get when the bulls do something.

all series long its been like this.


----------



## Ben

Oh LeBron I love you


----------



## UD40

Chalmers getting his acting on :clown:


----------



## Rather Unique

aside from the Bron2MM play we are not getting any easy buckets right now...


----------



## UD40

Tiger jump!


----------



## ChrisRichards

Wade.

Please.

Wake.

Up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

come on Chris. Gotta take it strong to the rim.


----------



## UD40

This whole streak vs. streak nonsense is getting old.


----------



## ChrisRichards

oh my gosh

WADE WHAT IS WRONGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How many times has Wade passed his man this series, only to lose it from behind? Seems to happen multiple times a game.


----------



## ChrisRichards

Wade2Bosh said:


> How many times has Wade passed his man this series, only to lose it from behind? Seems to happen multiple times a game.


I don't understand. Did Chicago use a magnifying glass to figure out Wade's ball handling or something

he can't get anything done. Every single time Wade is dribbling towards the paint, the ball comes loose. all series. 

shouldn't there be more fouls on this too? how can the bulls reach every time without fouling?


----------



## ChrisRichards

omfg now wade travels

holy smokes. someone take the curse off of this man.


----------



## Rather Unique

man oh man....dwade where have you gone?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OMG Wade..


----------



## Ben

Wade? What the ****?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Our offense is all ****ed up right now.


----------



## ChrisRichards

OH MYKSDNKSJDHSJDh

another travel on wade.

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller2Bosh

Finally, some form of offense to be seen


----------



## Ben

Did we just make a basket?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 33333


----------



## ChrisRichards

yeeeesssssssssssssssssssssss

Miller


----------



## Ben

Miller!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WTF? Joel went straight up.


----------



## Rather Unique

yo! Boozer screams AND1 on every foul at the bucket, even if it ain't his shot. :laugh: ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller with the tip dunk


----------



## ChrisRichards

THERE WE GO MILLER

oh yeah


----------



## ChrisRichards

damn bro

all series long, boozer is drawing a million fouls around the rim


----------



## ChrisRichards

We are just going to have to focus on Bosh and LeBron to beat the Bulls. Bosh has destroyed the Bulls this series. Just keep riding him I guess and eliminate these guys.

Wade can have his fun vs the Mavs.


----------



## UD40

Three on Deng.

Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Get a stop and dont box out, then a bad pass by Wade. Killing ourselves.


----------



## UD40

Three on Boozer. Three on Deng. We're due for a mega 2nd half.


----------



## ChrisRichards

3 on deng

3 on boozer

 awesome. 

Feed Chris Bosh and have him attack Boozer.


----------



## Rather Unique

Wade has had one of the worst 9 point in a half performances i've ever seen. bad shots, 5 turnovers!!, got beat twice on offensive boards. jeez. step it up.


----------



## ChrisRichards

UD40 said:


> Three on Boozer. Three on Deng. We're due for a mega 2nd half.


Spo needs to tell our guys to attack Boozer. Get him his 4th PRONTO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And you now miss 2 free throws. Continuing to shoot ourselves in the foot..


----------



## UD40

This is probably the only game since 2003 where I look at the TV and think, "What the ****, Dwyane!?"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

45-38 at the half

Ugly half overall.

Wade and Bosh need to step it up. Cant just be relying on Lebron's bail out J's.

Rebounding has become an issue again tonight as well.


----------



## ChrisRichards

ChrisRichards said:


> *The Bulls will lead the Heat after the 1st quarter, and will probably have a 3-5 pt lead at halftime.*
> 
> Heat will make it close in the 2nd half. That's what I expect. Chicago @ home will be tough tonight.
> 
> However, if Wade finally figures out the Bulls D, we will close them out tonight.


----------



## ChrisRichards

Wade is the reason we are struggling so bad. What a horrible first half. He's following one of his worst games of his career with another horrible game. =(


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Forget those 1st two things. Wade needs to wake the **** up for Miami to win tonight.


----------



## ChrisRichards

im going to over to Heat.com and listen to sunsports announcers tony and eric for halftime show


----------



## Rather Unique

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Forget those 1st two things. Wade needs to wake the **** up for Miami to win tonight.


at the very least stop turning the ball over.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade really sucks monkey balls. It's up to MILLER again to pick up the slack.


----------



## ChrisRichards

yay jason jackson and tony 

http://www.nba.com/heat/multimedia/heatv_on_heatcom_presented_by_2011_05_25.html

i miss sun sports. hate how we lose it for the playoffs every year


----------



## ChrisRichards

6 turnovers for Wade in 1 half ............


----------



## Wade2Bosh

ChrisRichards said:


> yay jason jackson and tony
> 
> http://www.nba.com/heat/multimedia/heatv_on_heatcom_presented_by_2011_05_25.html
> 
> i miss sun sports. hate how we lose it for the playoffs every year


Sun sports is the freaking worst. How can those dumbasses not have pre and post game shows on their network? These have been the highest rated games ever on cable and Miami has had the highest ratings in the country for these games, yet our "home" network wont pay the money to have pre and post game shows? Idiots :nonono:

If this was the Magic, who also play on sun sports, there's no doubt in my mind that they'd have them.


----------



## Wade County

LOL at Negrodamus :laugh:

Missed the first half but im back. Sounds like we're struggling. Whats with Deng killing us every game!?


----------



## sknydave

I don't miss Sun Sports at all.


----------



## UD40

Mr. Bosh starting out hot.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade must be injured. He's been TERRIBLE.


----------



## UD40

Joel!


----------



## Wade County

Bibby stinks


----------



## UD40

Joel x2!


----------



## ChrisRichards

Wade passing up an open shot at the foul line...............

I still think it's all mental. or he doesn't want to give Dallas any ideas of what he's going to do LOL


----------



## Wade County

Can we bench Wade?


----------



## UD40

Never thought I would say this but...bench Wade. He doesn't want to be out there.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bench Wade, I'm sick of this. Every time he touches the ball it's effectively a turnover whether its a bad jumper or the real thing.


----------



## ChrisRichards

good god wade


----------



## Wade County

Does he seriously have 8 turnovers!?!!!


----------



## Rather Unique

my god dwyane, get off the floor yo. 3 straight possessions to cut this bitch to 3 and he ****ed em all up.


----------



## UD40

Wade-9 pts, 8 TOs

uke:

Well, at least Bucher is impressed...


----------



## ChrisRichards

did the mafia get to wade or something

why is he throwing this......... what the .......


----------



## UD40

...Wade...scored!?

:shocked:


----------



## Wade County

There you go #3


----------



## ChrisRichards

finally.,...


----------



## UD40

AND he misses the free throw...


----------



## Wade County

Good god these turnovers....


----------



## Wade County

We arent going to win this with just the Big 2 (Bosh and Bron).

Paging Dwyane Wade...seriously where is this guy?


----------



## ChrisRichards

I am 55% convinced Wade is intentionally throwing this game to make the heat win in game 6.

Did he gamble, or did the mafia get to him. that's my question.


----------



## UD40

I hope he's just messing with us, and he plays out of his mind in the 4th.

This seriously might just be the worst game of his career.


----------



## Rather Unique

Wade County said:


> *We arent going to win this with just the Big 2 (Bosh and Bron).*
> 
> Paging Dwyane Wade...seriously where is this guy?


thing is....i think we could if we cut out the bull**** turnovers (cough Dwyane) and bonehead mistakes.


----------



## Wade County

GTFO Bogans


----------



## Jace

our back court is killing our offense. this i digusting


----------



## Wade County

We're ****ed. This is attrocious.


----------



## PoetLaureate

They are respecting Wade about as much as Joel Anthony right now. BENCH HIM


----------



## Wade County

Start thinking Game 6 fellas


----------



## PoetLaureate

There is no way we win this game, such an embarrassing performance


----------



## UD40

Bank is open for Mario!


----------



## Wade County

Riio banks a trey!


----------



## UD40

Lebron after that flop = HILARIOUS!


----------



## ChrisRichards

We can still win this game. Not over at all.

The Heat haven't really had a good run yet.


----------



## ChrisRichards

Spo needs to draw up a play to attack Boozer with Bosh.


----------



## PoetLaureate

We aren't going to get any runs with Wade turning it over every other possession


----------



## Wade County

Im not sure we can man - we're playing really really really bad. As bad as I can remember in recent times.


----------



## heatfanatic11

WHY IS WADE PLAYING SO AWFUL??? this is painful to watch


----------



## ChrisRichards

heatfanatic11 said:


> WHY IS WADE PLAYING SO AWFUL??? this is painful to watch


bro, i'm almost convinced he is injured or the mafia/gambling got him lololol


unreal.


----------



## UD40

This is pathetic.


----------



## Wade County

All I can say is :|


----------



## ChrisRichards

Wade County said:


> Im not sure we can man - we're playing really really really bad. As bad as I can remember in recent times.


it's only 11 pts

we can do it.


----------



## UD40

**** you, Boozer.


----------



## Rather Unique

that's booze's 4th....


----------



## UD40

Let's use this as a momentum builder.

That cheap shot should light a fire under Lebron.


----------



## ChrisRichards

if LBJ makes these 2 ft's

only 9 pt lead guys

relax


----------



## Wade County

Boozer you are a ****


----------



## ChrisRichards

and that's 4th foul on boozer. now he's scared to foul for rest of game.


----------



## Rather Unique

Deng's 4th...


----------



## UD40

I can feel it swaying, fellas...


----------



## ChrisRichards

Here is what will happen in 4th quarter :

Wade will be back and play great defense to help Miami win since his offense sucks


----------



## Wade County

**** you Deng


----------



## ChrisRichards

UD40 said:


> I can feel it swaying, fellas...


LOL


----------



## Wade County

Lets get a bucket here, cut ut to 5 or 6


----------



## UD40

ChrisRichards said:


> LOL


And YES, that IS what she said.


----------



## Wade County

Nice CB


----------



## UD40

Foul on Noah, Tech on Gibson!

LETS GO HEAT!!!!


----------



## ChrisRichards

ROFL

tech  

here we come guys


----------



## Wade County

You got all arm Noah, deal with it


----------



## Wade County

Close this storng, please


----------



## UD40

Down 5...lets go heat!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Dammit Rio, defend better


----------



## ChrisRichards

no big deal

4th quarter = Miami puts on that elite defense. Wade will be back to help on that end


----------



## Wade County

Wtf!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Rose trips over his own feet and gets the call....


----------



## UD40

Bosh!


----------



## Wade County

Huge J by Bosh!


----------



## UD40

LETS GO! We made a rally, we took their worst shot. We're still standing. LETS GO!


----------



## ChrisRichards

down by 5 pts.

LETS GO [email protected]!!!!!

Wade better come up with some great defensive plays


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'm going to wait and see if we can maintain this run WITH Wade in the game


----------



## sknydave

Alright Wade, it's time to do your thing


----------



## nickrock23

this is it fellaz, 12 minutes to close this thing out


----------



## heatfanatic11

ChrisRichards said:


> bro, i'm almost convinced he is injured or the mafia/gambling got him lololol
> 
> 
> unreal.


haha, he's gotta have migraines or something


----------



## Wade County

Wade better not nuke us with his terrible game...we need a good 12 minutes like game 4 and overtime. SHUT THEM DOWN AND SCORE BUCKETS.

Keep feeding Bosh btw, he's making things happen


----------



## Wade County

Dammit LBJ


----------



## UD40

Kerr said Watson is a better defender than Rose. Don't tell Bucher.


----------



## Wade County

Of course Rose hits that. ****


----------



## UD40

5 on Deng!


----------



## Wade County

Not a great start


----------



## Rather Unique

Deng's 5th...


----------



## heatfanatic11

one of the big three needs to step up


----------



## UD40

****.


----------



## Wade County

Not a good start AT ALL


----------



## Wade County

We arent going to win with Wade and Bron playing like this. Wake up. Now.


----------



## Rather Unique

back in a hole. We certainly don't make things easy on ourselves. Get Bosh back in there, we need a 2nd offense threat!


----------



## Wade County

Wade/Miller/James/UD/Bosh - run with that and see how we go.


----------



## UD40

Let's go, Wade. Have your Jordan moment.


----------



## UD40

Bosh is keeping us within striking distance.


----------



## sknydave

Ok, here's THE lineup. Let's see what happens


----------



## Wade County

Nice Bosh


----------



## UD40

Kurt Thomas...really?


----------



## Wade County

KT is killing us?


----------



## UD40

We need you ASAP BRON!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Paging Manbearpig.


----------



## Rather Unique

We gotta get some turnovers and get to running !


----------



## UD40

There ya go, Wade!


----------



## Wade County

Wade! PLZZ GET HOT!!


----------



## heatfanatic11

Wade Scored!!!


----------



## Wade County

We're shooting 35% for the game :|


----------



## PoetLaureate

omg wade did a thing


----------



## UD40

The actress in these T-Mobile commercials is down right gorgeous.


----------



## ChrisRichards

this has to easily be the worst game the Heat played all playoffs

and we are only down 6?  

we can win this


----------



## UD40

PoetLaureate said:


> omg wade did a thing


Subtle. Hilarious. True. Game 5.


----------



## Wade County

Bull**** Ronnie


----------



## Rather Unique

Ronnie must be shooting like 70% against us this series. ridiculous.


----------



## Wade County

Thats the 2nd time in 2 games Ronnie Brewer has hit a prayer.


----------



## heatfanatic11

Wade County said:


> We're shooting 35% for the game :|


they're only shooting 38%


----------



## UD40

****...here we go again.


----------



## Wade County

No chance we win this. Not our night.


----------



## Wade County

Not our night


----------



## UD40

Well, anyone else prepping for game 6?

:whoknows:


----------



## sknydave

wow


----------



## Wade County

Sigh


----------



## ChrisRichards

alright that's game

bulls win


----------



## UD40

:fail:


----------



## Wade County

So much facepalm


----------



## Wade County

No, no push there....


----------



## ChrisRichards

No lead is safe vs the Heat...... but damn i don't see us taking this now


----------



## heatfanatic11

the dagger


----------



## Wade County

Game. **** you Ronnie Brwer you scrub


----------



## sknydave

Other than that string of terrible fouls, everything has just gone their way tonight.

Oh well


----------



## UD40

I hope we rock their world to it's very core in game 6.


----------



## Rather Unique

another prayer for ronnie ****in brewer

get yo non-shooting ass outta here!! the ****!


----------



## ChrisRichards

Well.

When Wade comes back to Miami, someone please take him to a witch doctor or voodoo doctor we got down here. those santeria people and get that curse off of him.


----------



## PoetLaureate

When Brewer's broke ass jumper is gonna go in then its time to look ahead to game 6


----------



## Wade County

We better close this thing out in Game 6...I want no part of a Game 7 here....


----------



## Wade County

Weve been owned by Ronnie Brewer and Kurt Thomas. Yup.


----------



## ChrisRichards

Wade owned us.

Wade might as well have been wearing a Bulls jersey tonight.


----------



## Wade County

Wade and 1!


----------



## Wade County

Coulda used that freebie Dwyane


----------



## UD40

Lets ****ing Go!


----------



## heatfanatic11

Still Alive!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Lebron!


----------



## sknydave

holy crap


----------



## PoetLaureate

miracle one time?


----------



## ChrisRichards

hm... only down 5.....

but wtf wade missing his free throw

sigh.


----------



## Wade County

If Brwer missed that trey, we'd be down 2. Just sayin'


----------



## nickrock23

PoetLaureate said:


> When Brewer's broke ass jumper is gonna go in then its time to look ahead to game 6


where are u from i swear we are twins


----------



## UD40

and 1 dwyane wade!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Wade!!!!


----------



## UD40

Lets Go Fellas!


----------



## nickrock23

how about a made FT here


----------



## ChrisRichards

hi wade.

welcome back.


----------



## Wade County

Hit this freebie plz


----------



## heatfanatic11

4 point play


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hate to just pop up after missing most of the bad play but wow..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 33333333

WOW


----------



## nickrock23

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## UD40

Tied!

Lebron!!!!!


We're Back!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Manbearpigg!!!!


----------



## Rather Unique

what the **** am i watching?!?!?!?!


----------



## heatfanatic11

Tie Ball Game Holy S***!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisRichards

SLFMKSLFnjxkjfnd

WHAT THE [email protected][email protected][email protected]

LEBRON


----------



## sknydave

Wade!

and James!!!


----------



## UD40

Holy ****...this is...just...wow.


LETS GO HEATTTTTTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickrock23

everybody dance now !!


----------



## Wade County

Big minute here. Big boy time - lets go!


----------



## heatfanatic11

Crunch Timmmmme


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lbj!!!!


----------



## UD40

Are You Serious!!!!!!!


All Hail The King!!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

MAN

BEAR

PIG

mother****ers


----------



## Wade County

Manbearpig!!!


----------



## nickrock23

sucks to be a bulls fan right now


----------



## ChrisRichards

KNdsklfndas

WTFJSJDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LEBRONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

osmdksnf


----------



## Wade County

Holy ****ing ****! Holy ****!


----------



## nickrock23

one stop for a second date with the mavs


----------



## Rather Unique

let's get ONE STOP!!! Let's Go!!!!!


----------



## UD40

Let's see if the MVP can take the pressure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He missed!


----------



## nickrock23

time out here... who gets the last shot?? i call BOSH !! he missed !!!! lololol


----------



## UD40

HE MISSED!!!!


Where you at, Ric Bucher!?!


----------



## heatfanatic11

Missed His Free Throw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickrock23

omg rose missed.. do they foul !?!?!?


----------



## Wade County

O O OO OO O M G!

Get it to Bron and make your free throws!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gotta say. I'm loving seeing "LMAO Lebron" trending on twitter aftwer what he's just done.


----------



## UD40

25 ticks of a clock, fellas and we pulled this **** off. 25 ticks.

LETS GO HEAT! LETS GO HEAT! LETS GO HEAT!


----------



## ChrisRichards

we won the game?

wow.

MVP rose missing another clutch FT like in game 4. good media voting there.


----------



## Wade County

Please win this. Please!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

hahahahahah wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, that was not pretty.


----------



## UD40

Ok, Bosh. Redeem your season of being Bosh with these two FT's...


----------



## Wade County

Cmon Chris. 2 for 2. Do it.


----------



## UD40

Like A Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat Win!!!!!!


----------



## UD40

We Did It! We ****ing Did Ittttttt!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Yues!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Omfg! Omfg!


----------



## ChrisRichards

Lmaoi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

You Are Kidding Me!


----------



## Rather Unique

Ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Im never doubting trollface Lebron again.


----------



## nickrock23

i remember saying early in the year this is the best defense i've ever seen and it is true. absolutely suffocating


----------



## UD40

This is crazy. Let's ignore the last few pages of our bitching, shall we?


----------



## PoetLaureate

You guys should be ashamed of yourselves. I always believed.


----------



## heatfanatic11

Crazy F****** Comeback!!


----------



## Wade County

Speechless. Im actually speechless.

Dwyane, all is forgiven! LMAO!


----------



## Rather Unique

How In Thor's Green Earth Did We Win This ****?!?!


----------



## nickrock23

big 3 = last 33 points !!!


----------



## Wade County

Big 3 = ****ING Clutch. Amazing.


----------



## UD40

This is nuts. Amazing. I don't think it set in yet.

What a comeback. Wow.


----------



## PoetLaureate

lol lol lol lol lol lol lol 

lol??


----------



## ChrisRichards

Told you guys we can win.

LBJ has showed me that he is clutch as hell this post season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Zo is presented the trophy. How ****ing awesome


----------



## PoetLaureate

I haven't even registered what just happened. I need to see a replay because WTF


----------



## UD40

ZO!

:allhail:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Still cant believe that we won this game :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Im in shock. Actually shaking here...and im at work :laugh:


----------



## UD40

We're in the same boat, my friend.

What in the world just took place...


----------



## sknydave

This is what we all dreamed of when it was official that LeBron teamed up with Wade. Endings like this is exactly what we thought was possible.


----------



## nickrock23

Good thing Haslem is back so he can shut down Dirk again. Who the hell is gonna guard Wade and Lebron?? I am calling a clean sweep


----------



## PoetLaureate

The entire time I was just like yeah whatever Brewer will hit some ****ing shot and end this run. Did not allow myself to get excited at all. Then all of a sudden Bosh hits 2 FTs and it dawns on me that ITS NBA FINALS TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

That was absolutely incredible. What a clutch display.

That kinda mental toughness can't be taught. That is what seperates champions from pretenders.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade with an and1, Lebron with a 3, Lebron with another 3, Wade with an and1 3, and then LBJ hits the J.

back to back to back to back to back.

And I cant forget Bosh's 2 big free throws.


----------



## UD40

Let's see ESPN try to talk their way out of this one after they trashed us on SportsCenter today.


----------



## sknydave

Wilbon is in the fetal position


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nickrock23 said:


> Good thing Haslem is back so he can shut down Dirk again. Who the hell is gonna guard Wade and Lebron?? I am calling a clean sweep


According to Windhorst, Lebron has guarded Dirk with success in the past as well. I think we'll see a combination of Joel, UD and a little of Lebron on him.


----------



## UD40

LMAO Spo is trying so hard not to break out into an ear-to-ear grin right now in his press conference lol.

Play on playa!


----------



## UD40

We shot 26-66 tonight.

:lol:


----------



## nickrock23

Wade2Bosh said:


> According to Windhorst, Lebron has guarded Dirk with success in the past as well. I think we'll see a combination of Joel, UD and a little of Lebron on him.


LBJ can guard anyone. Wade is my boy we all know that but Lebron is on another level right now. With that said I think Wade will have a huge series and maybe his 2nd finals MVP because he is gonna eat Terry alive. Can Marion guard Bosh, or will he guard LBJ?? I just don't see Mavs even winning 1 game


----------



## Rather Unique

UD40 said:


> We shot 26-66 tonight.
> 
> :lol:


Wade had as much turnovers as the Bulls by himself! :lol:

no way in basketball hell are you supposed to win a game like this. 

BUT hey, we're going to the ship! we're going to the ship!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

NEVER trust the heart of a #Champion.. How fitting is it after struggling all series the way Wade came back at the end?


----------



## UD40

"And remember, Brewer hit that three and they all cheered..."
"LMAO"


----------



## UD40

Wilbon to be on SportsCenter any second. Can't wait to hear his two cents.


----------



## PoetLaureate

So am I correct in thinking that Eddie House, Jamaal, and Juwan won us homecourt against Dallas with that game against the Raptors at the end of the year?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I dont know that Home court advantage in the finals is a good thing.. those 3 consecutive home games are crucial


----------



## ChrisRichards




----------



## Adam

Somebody remind me once more how we won this game? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Did someone seriously put that there for DRose!? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

PoetLaureate said:


> So am I correct in thinking that Eddie House, Jamaal, and Juwan won us homecourt against Dallas with that game against the Raptors at the end of the year?


15 strong baby!

Seriously, WTF was up with that game. Eddie dropped like 40, Jamaal grabbed 17 boards and Juwan had 18/8. No ****ing way.

I dont mind the 2/3/2 format for us. Take care of the first 2 and we have a good chance of stealing 1 on the road. Finish it at home.

Gonna be tough - I dont like that people are saying we're favourites, prefer the underdog tag. Mavs are no slouches defensively and they have a red-hot Dirk killing it all playoffs. He presents a much different matchup, he's like a better Garnett offensively - which means he's gonna kill us, because KG always kills us with his midrange game...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

CAn you guys imagine the hatred in this series after 06? That Dallas crowd is gonna be wild.


----------



## Wade County

I wanna give major props to Chris Bosh. We all rag on him from time to time considering, well, he looks funny - he plays a little awkward and he says some pretty weird ****.

But im not gonna say the dude doesnt step up when needed. He hit that HUGE jumper at the end of the 3rd to keep us close, and pretty much was our rock all series. This, considering he had that epic fail 1-18 game against Chicago. Consider yourself redeemed.










For the series, Bosh:

23.2 ppg
7.6 rpg
1.2 apg
1.0 bpg
60% from the field (!!!)
91% from the line (!!!)
41.4 mpg

That is MASSIVE


----------



## Wade County

Oh, and big ups to UD and MM. Love seeing those guys out there with the Big 3.

Miller is +50 the past 2 games :laugh:

UD needs to get his stroke back though, but I guess he aint there for scoring anyway


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh played like a superstar in this series. He stepped up when we needed him most and has pretty much shut his haters up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Some locker room talk between Lebron and Wade 


> There will be time enough for that. The Heat's furious finish eventually will carve itself into memories. For Wade and James especially, this is one they'll talk about for the rest of their lives. They scored 22 consecutive points for the Heat in the fourth quarter -- a number they couldn't believe when they were informed -- as they led a 12-point comeback in the final three-plus minutes.
> 
> "Man, that was maybe the three best minutes of my life," James said to Wade as they rehashed the finish. "At least so far."





> For Wade, it was a redemptive turn after a grueling and draining series.
> 
> "I got to get these legs back," Wade said to James as he was dressing an hour or so after their heroics.
> 
> "Your legs went on vacation with Ray Allen," James responded with a smile.
> 
> When Wade and James finally left the locker room, the last two players out after their icing and highlight watching and laughter in the showers, there was finally a little time for perspective.
> 
> "It's been a long four years for me," James said, recalling the last time he'd tasted the NBA Finals back in 2007.
> 
> "It's been a long five years for me," Wade said, trying to good-naturedly one-up him.
> 
> With that, they were off and done with talking about old memories. There are new ones to enjoy now.


Link


----------



## Dee-Zy

WHOLLY ****!!!

I had a date last night so I missed the game, I saw the recap on NBA.com looks like I missed one hell of a game!!! We won in the last 2 min of the game!?!?!?


daaaaaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'm so glad I defended Bosh all year and didn't end up looking like an idiot. He exceeded even my expectations, just a massive performance on every level.


----------



## Ben

We won a game decided by 5 points or less!


----------



## Dee-Zy

hahahaha, nice ^


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I heard some of us questioning getting Miller which because he was play bad was somewhat reasonable. But how much better is he than korver, its not even close. Miller is all around, yeah he didnt score that much, but his D/hustle was great. Even the last play of the game, go look at his D on Korver.. I hope he can find his shot and get more minutes against DAllas


----------



## UD40

Miller, at times, was our best rebounder over the last few games.


----------



## Ben

Miller's hustle has been great all season, he's a very good rebounder. Hopefully he can shut his critics up in the finals.


----------

